# Bock's new nib slit!



## glycerine (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm just now seeing this, but have you seen Bock's new nib slits?

Pretty cool!!  These would probably be popular with people in the medical field...


----------



## renowb (Jan 17, 2012)

I like it! I wonder how well they work?


----------



## glycerine (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd ask them for a sample, but I believe they only do it on their gold nibs...


----------



## Shock me (Jan 17, 2012)

I dunno, nibs are such a fussy thing, I'd worry about flow issues. I probably wouldn't touch it even though EKG tracings are specifically my field...


----------



## Haynie (Jan 17, 2012)

I like it.  Who is selling them?  The gold colored nib does not work with some blanks I have.  I have been looking for for a nib that was not gold colored.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jan 17, 2012)

Haynie said:


> I like it. Who is selling them? The gold colored nib does not work with some blanks I have. I have been looking for for a nib that was not gold colored.


 
Meisternibs.com has nibs that aren't all gold. I was quite excited to see them.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 17, 2012)

Shock me said:


> I dunno, nibs are such a fussy thing, I'd worry about flow issues. I probably wouldn't touch it even though EKG tracings are specifically my field...


 
I thought about that, but I figured being from Bock, certainly they did a significant amount of testing...



Haynie said:


> I like it. Who is selling them? The gold colored nib does not work with some blanks I have. I have been looking for for a nib that was not gold colored.


 
I'm not sure that you can get them anywhere but straight from Bock right now. Also, Bock carries polished steel nibs (silver in color) as well as two-tone silver and gold colored nibs, but again, I'm not sure if any re-sellers carry them. You can order straight from Bock as long as you order quite a few nibs. It's been a while since I was in contact with them, but at that time you COULD order in quantities below the MOQ's, but the setup cost would be significantly higher, so it wouldn't really be worth it...
Anyway, this particular nib slit style is available in the "higher end" nibs and I think the MOQ for those is 300 or so. Maybe some of our vendors will have them in the future...


----------



## Haynie (Jan 17, 2012)

All I saw at meisternibs were feeds.  I did not see just nibs.  I will go back and look.

No need for 300 nibs.  I need 2.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 17, 2012)

Haynie said:


> All I saw at meisternibs were feeds. I did not see just nibs. I will go back and look.
> 
> No need for 300 nibs. I need 2.


 
In that case, I would contact Bock and ask for samples of whichever one you are looking for...


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jan 17, 2012)

Haynie said:


> All I saw at meisternibs were feeds. I did not see just nibs. I will go back and look.
> 
> No need for 300 nibs. I need 2.


 
I just bought one from them. Under products it has nibs.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 17, 2012)

Buzzzz4 said:


> Haynie said:
> 
> 
> > All I saw at meisternibs were feeds. I did not see just nibs. I will go back and look.
> ...


 
Do you have a wholesale account with them?  I just looked as well and I don't see just single steel nibs on the regular web site.  He's looking for nibs only without the feed and housing...


----------



## glycerine (Jan 17, 2012)

glycerine said:


> Shock me said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno, nibs are such a fussy thing, I'd worry about flow issues. I probably wouldn't touch it even though EKG tracings are specifically my field...
> ...


 
Actually I lied, I talked to Roy (OKLAHOMAN) after I wrote this and he has some of the polished steel (silver) nibs on order, so he'll have them up on his website when they arrive...


----------



## ragz (Jan 18, 2012)

I was actually about to post a new thread looking for bock nibs.
Did Roy mention when the steel nibs would be in? Anyone know of any other source for polished steel nibs preferrably Bock?


----------



## glycerine (Jan 18, 2012)

No, Roy just said he had some on order.  I'd shoot him a PM and see if he has an idea on the delivery date...
I personally don't know of any other Bock suppliers.  I looked into it a few years ago and was very close to ordering directly from Bock because I couldn't find anywhere else to get them.  But, with their MOQs, I couldn't really afford it!


----------



## el_d (Jan 18, 2012)

ragz said:


> I was actually about to post a new thread looking for bock nibs.
> Did Roy mention when the steel nibs would be in? Anyone know of any other source for polished steel nibs preferrably Bock?



IPD has Bock also


----------



## lightfeather (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello,

i contacted Bock last week. There is no more MOQ but a minimum order amount of 500€. As i didn't recieve yet the offer, i will contact them tomorrow. I will get offers for the triple systems (nib with feed and housing) for bicolor, gold and platinum nibs.

If anybody is interested let me know. I will post the price lists here.

Ciao

Edit: Typo


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 19, 2012)

Lightfeather, I've been a dealer of Bocks and their MOQ for the best price is 1,000 of a plating and size, and 1500 euro, while its true you can buy in lesser quanities the price is 35% higher, making it not worth it. I just was on the phone with them yesterday and as far as I know the mimium euro is still 1500 which is $1950 US, and if you want all 4 tip sizes in one size and plating , still need to buy 2,000 nibs @500 each which would cost you more than 1500 euros, closer to 2,000 euros, Gold, platinim much higher and their minumims are lower but the prices are much higher.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 19, 2012)

lightfeather said:


> Hello,
> 
> i contacted Bock last week. There is no more MOQ but a minimum order amount of 500€. As i didn't recieve yet the offer, i will contact them tomorrow. I will get offers for the triple systems (nib with feed and housing) for bicolor, gold and platinum nibs.
> 
> ...


 
Are you talking about these particular nibs?


----------



## lightfeather (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello,

i tried to reach the sales-lady but she was already gone (week-end..).

In a mail (@Oklahoma: see PM) they stated, that the minimum order value should be 500€. It is surely true, that ordering bigger amounts means less costs. But i think i will reach the 500€ myself, as i want some gold and some titanium nibs. The offer i will get is for nibs with feeder and housing. The standard nibs, not the "ECG"-ones.

If would love to get the devices cheaper (triple system), but i don't know where to get them beside Bock!

Greetings

Greetings


----------



## glycerine (Jan 20, 2012)

lightfeather said:


> Hello,
> 
> i tried to reach the sales-lady but she was already gone (week-end..).
> 
> ...


 
Are you looking for 14K or 18K?  You could purchase them alone, but if you are willing to lead a group buy, I would do that so that you can purchase as many as possible and get a better deal.  It would also help spread out the shipping and customs charges... by the way, where are you located?


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 20, 2012)

The comment I would have on these and the manner in which a nib works would be in regards to tuning them.  when you want the ink to flow or be restricted more you either pull the wings open a bit or close them up a bit.  When your nib has a straight slit in it this is hard enough as you do not want that slit to be an odd shape really tight at the tip of the nib tines (touching) and wide toward the middle etc - it would seem to me that this odd shaped slit is going to make for either a standard flow that isn't really very adjustable or a more difficult adjustment that once done doesn't have quite as pleasing an aesthetic appearance.

It is quite pretty - I had seen that particular nib a little while back and immediately thought "I must have one" (having been in the medical profession for much of my life) and then ran through all of the thoughts I just layed out above and went on daily life  Can't wait to see the polished silver ones coming though 

just my 1/2 cents worth

Linda


----------



## lightfeather (Jan 20, 2012)

@Glycerine: 18K and titanium (because of the flex).

I will post the prices, if you are interested you can do a group-buy. I can support you by sending the items in one package to one person ho will do the retail. (this will be the easiest way for me, but calculate the custom fees you will pay for the USA!).

I'm located at the German/Swiss border at a very beautiful lake


----------



## glycerine (Jan 21, 2012)

lightfeather said:
			
		

> @Glycerine: 18K and titanium (because of the flex).
> 
> I will post the prices, if you are interested you can do a group-buy. I can support you by sending the items in one package to one person ho will do the retail. (this will be the easiest way for me, but calculate the custom fees you will pay for the USA!).
> 
> I'm located at the German/Swiss border at a very beautiful lake



Cool!  Then you could just drive there and pick some up!  Lucky you.  How far is the Bock factory from where you are?  About 3 hours?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 21, 2012)

el_d said:


> ragz said:
> 
> 
> > I was actually about to post a new thread looking for bock nibs.
> ...


 
Yes they do have Bock also but only what Classic's has as they are a dealer for Classic's and will have the polished nibs a week or so after Classic gets them.


----------



## lightfeather (Jan 23, 2012)

@Glycerine: Yes 3 hours, but i'd rather use the mail 

But for a pic-documentation  ..


----------



## glycerine (Jan 23, 2012)

lightfeather said:


> @Glycerine: Yes 3 hours, but i'd rather use the mail
> 
> But for a pic-documentation ..


 
I would love to see pics of a factory tour and I'm sure there are others here that would as well, especially Roy and the IDP duo.  If you ever do that, please post pics!  Think they would let you do video?


----------



## lightfeather (Jan 23, 2012)

well i don't think i will be able to do that before spring... but i will try it


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is a link to a tour of the factory:
The Famous Bock Nib Works


----------



## redwd707 (Jan 23, 2012)

Cool link!
The part that describes the cutting of the slit makes me think they must have some new slit cutting machinery.


> . A slit is cut from the tip to the breather hole of the nib using a diamond cutting disk no thicker than a human hair.QUOTE]
> That sounds like it only cuts a straight line, so this new nib must be CNCed? If Bock retooled for it (or even produced it at all), they must be fairly confident in its performance, right? Whatever, I think they look super-slick, I gotta have some!:tongue:


----------



## glycerine (Jan 25, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Here is a link to a tour of the factory:
> The Famous Bock Nib Works


 
Thanks Roy.


----------

